# Envious Touch Auto Airbag Topic



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Many of you here on Lay It Low know Envious Touch for our sale of Aircraft Hydraulics and manufacturing of our own Hydraulic line that has been featured in some high profile builds… but for those that have been in the Air Bag scene for a while, you will also remember that I (Nicky Varon) played an important part in the crossover of Air Bags into the Lowrider community, making bag setups faster and better looking! 

In 1994 I built the first bagged vehicle (_The Antifluid_) to receive "Setup of the Month" in Low Rider Magazine (_Low Rider: July '99_), which before then was solely designated for Hydraulic Setups. I also had other Tech Shots in Lowrider Magazine on Bagging Impala's and Installing Side-to-Side action. In the early 90's (1991-1994) I was playing around with nitrogen and getting cars (not trucks) to 3-wheel and hop (@1-foot) witch was extra ordinary at the time. 

Basically I am starting my own topic in the Air Suspension section to showcase some of my installs, parts, and ideas... as well as answer any questions you may have.

:wave:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

COOL.....COOLL.. Now post some dam pics :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*Lets get some Pic's up here... I'll start with The Antifluid!!!*  
Sorry if the pic's are a littler fuzzy but they were taken in the 90's and digital cameras weren't what they are today :biggrin: 










Built in 1994 and I was already using Steel Braided Hydraulic Hose instead of Plastic DOT Line :yes: 









Thomas Compressors Painted and Gold Plated... remember Viair wasn't on the scene yet :biggrin: 









I was already doing extended uppers to get maximum lock up and help with hopping in the 90's


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

FUCK yes that's super tight my friend


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

For those of you bagging 1960-64 Impala's here's a step-by-step that can help you with your install... remember this came from a tech shoot we did for Lowrider Magazine in 1998 but many of the same principles are used today... enjoy!  

http://www.angelfire.com/crazy/cadillackin...ag_install.html


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

OH YES this is fuckin awesome! :thumbsup: 

okay man I got a couple of questions for you. I'm up in Canada and have had to figure out how to make my 64 roll on air by myself. I took an AirRide Tech kit and SUPER modified it to make it all beautiful. Check out my build if you'd like, I would love your input. 

Here's my questions...

I've been told it's cool if you run WITHOUT shocks in the front of an Impala with Air. Is that accurate? I've been told running shocks in the back is all you need. It makes it nice if that's the case cause then you don't have to run the ugly shock relocator, and you don't have to cut the inner fender wells. I've got my relocators in place and have been sitting on cutting them off. What's your opinion?

My second question is would I need to extend my upper A-Arms? I've knocked the rubber snubber bracket off the frame for more lift and I'm running RE 7's in the front. Do I need to extend my upper arms? If so why?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 28 2009, 11:08 PM~14611775
> *OH YES this is fuckin awesome! :thumbsup:
> 
> okay man I got a couple of questions for you. I'm up in Canada and have had to figure out how to make my 64 roll on air by myself. I took an AirRide Tech kit and SUPER modified it to make it all beautiful. Check out my build if you'd like, I would love your input.
> ...


_1st Question:_
Yes, you can run the front without shocks... especially if you want to clown it's recommended 
It will be bouncy... but with a 7" bag up front you will find that sweet spot where its not too bad. 

Basically if you want lay-n-play with a smooth as silk ride keep them shocks in the front but if you like a little bounce then you'll be fine removing the front shocks... also depending on how you mount your front shocks you don't always have to cut the inner fender well (look at my "how to") but you will always have tire rub with full lock-to-lock turns. 

_2nd Question:_
Yes I would recommend extending your uppers 1/2" for appearance. When your fully locked up you'll have toe-in which looks ugly :biggrin: Just extend them 1/2" and you'll be fine... if you're running larger rims (20's or +) you may want to shim back the 1/2" a little to prevent tire wear but if you're on 13's, 14's, or stocks 1/2" is perfect!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 28 2009, 10:24 PM~14612015
> *1st Question:
> Yes, you can run the front without shocks... especially if you want to clown it's recommended
> It will be bouncy... but with a 7" bag up front you will find that sweet spot where its not too bad.
> ...



Oh man you have no idea how awesome it is to hear a confident answer to those two questions. I do wanna play around with the car so I think I will knock the brackets off the frame and run with no shocks. It's nice to know that I have to extend my upper A-Arms. I am gonna be running 13's (is there any other kinda wheel to run? lol ) I'll get on extending them right away. Thanks so much!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 28 2009, 11:32 PM~14612092
> *Oh man you have no idea how awesome it is to hear a confident answer to those two questions. I do wanna play around with the car so I think I will knock the brackets off the frame and run with no shocks. It's nice to know that I have to extend my upper A-Arms. I am gonna be running 13's (is there any other kinda wheel to run? lol ) I'll get on extending them right away. Thanks so much!
> *


Oh and one more thing...









If you wanna play and possibly hop weather it's chippin' or big inches...
DO NOT remove the upper titty bump stop, it helps your front end snatch better!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 28 2009, 11:07 PM~14612388
> *Oh and one more thing...
> 
> 
> ...



lol...


too late...


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 29 2009, 02:35 AM~14612593
> *lol...
> too late...
> 
> ...


i kno wat he means by tellin u not to remove that, it will be metal smashin metal wen u lock up quick. wat i would reccomend is drilling a hole in there and just gettin a small poly bump stop and mounting it in there. that way, youll still get high lock up, but you will have _some_ sort of cushion uffin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jul 30 2009, 06:56 PM~14632153
> *i kno wat he means by tellin u not to remove that, it will be metal smashin metal wen u lock up quick. wat i would reccomend is drilling a hole in there and just gettin a small poly bump stop and mounting it in there. that way, youll still get high lock up, but you will have some sort of cushion uffin:
> *



Yeah man that's a great idea. I'll find a similar looking bump stop with built-in threads and weld a nut-sert on the back side and thread it into place. I don't wanna hurt the pretty paint or chrome when the car is done. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 28 2009, 10:44 PM~14611417
> *For those of you bagging 1960-64 Impala's here's a step-by-step that can help you with your install... remember this came from a tech shoot we did for Lowrider Magazine in 1998 but many of the same principles are used today... enjoy!
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/crazy/cadillackin...ag_install.html
> *


LMAO, sears tank. Man those were the days.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 31 2009, 01:47 AM~14634813
> *Yeah man that's a great idea. I'll find a similar looking bump stop with built-in threads and weld a nut-sert on the back side and thread it into place. I don't wanna hurt the pretty paint or chrome when the car is done.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> *


  i need to find some of them. I have already ruined a set of from bottom bump stops and the second set and those lil tittie guys are on their way out... i gotta check out pep boys or sumthn


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jul 31 2009, 12:58 PM~14639173
> * i need to find some of them. I have already ruined a set of from bottom bump stops and the second set and those lil tittie guys are on their way out... i gotta check out pep boys or sumthn
> *



It might even be worth building a set out of Urethane or a hard rubber. I'm a Journeyman Machinist by trade, I could whip somethin up no problem


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 31 2009, 01:01 PM~14638643
> *LMAO, sears tank. Man those were the days.
> *


I did say it was from along time ago... :biggrin: 

P.S. did you notice the 4-individual _*manual*_ dump valves?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 31 2009, 04:16 PM~14639325
> *It might even be worth building a set out of Urethane or a hard rubber. I'm a Journeyman Machinist by trade, I could whip somethin up no problem
> *


o yah, def gona go with eurathane. if you end up finding some or making some, lemme know :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jul 31 2009, 03:58 PM~14639173
> * i need to find some of them. I have already ruined a set of from bottom bump stops and the second set and those lil tittie guys are on their way out... i gotta check out pep boys or sumthn
> *


guess i jinxed myself. I went out for a ride, put the car down and all i heard was metal smashing. i ripped one of my front ones off. no one around here stocks em either, shit


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 31 2009, 02:22 PM~14639382
> *I did say it was from along time ago...  :biggrin:
> 
> P.S. did you notice the 4-individual manual dump valves?
> *


LMAO Oooohhh Big ass plate, bigger than the ones at M.I.C.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Here's some pics of Bag Mounts that we do for guys running higher pressure and trying to hop!  

Our cup cylinders are made out of 1/4" wall steel...









our plates have larger port opening for fittings...









and most importantly _*large hardware*_ to handle the abuse :biggrin:


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

great topic, love seeing the old school pics.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Those are nice looking upper cups!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*Some pics of a 1963 Cadillac that we did...*

Double protection... Circuit Breaker under the hood and Fuse Block in Trunk  









The valves are under the hood but we did our best to keep 'em out of sight!









All 5/8" Hardware on our front cups and extra protection when passing lines through metal.









AVS Red 9-Rocker Controller for all the moves :biggrin: 









2-Candy Red Metallic powder coated tanks with 2-480C's and a Liquid Filled Guage


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Forgot to mention floating tank, chrome hardware, and 480's mounted at 45 degrees... That Envious Touch!


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 28 2009, 09:21 PM~14611101
> *Lets get some Pic's up here... I'll start with The Antifluid!!!
> Sorry if the pic's are a littler fuzzy but they were taken in the 90's and digital cameras weren't what they are today  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I remember reading this article didnt it say that this car could three wheel?
true??? nice car none the less


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 10 2009, 10:20 PM~14732297
> *Forgot to mention floating tank, chrome hardware, and 480's mounted at 45 degrees... That Envious Touch!
> 
> 
> ...



That's pretty!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Aug 11 2009, 05:36 AM~14733635
> *I remember reading this article didnt it say that this car could three wheel?
> true???  nice car none the less
> *


Yea it would do a rolling 3-wheel about a foot off the ground... and thanks for the compliment :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 5 2009, 09:21 AM~14682469
> *Those are nice looking upper cups!
> *


Careful Shibinator, your lady may be looking over your shoulder!!!!! :biggrin: 
Keep it PG13!!!!

Great Thread here!!!! Like seeing where it started huh??


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome Thread!!! I will definitley come back here to check out things!!
Nice job ET!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 11 2009, 04:24 PM~14738817
> *That's pretty!
> *


Thanks for the compliment I'll get some pics of the ouside in action posted up later... It came out really good and has mad lift with beautiful side-to-side movements :yes:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 11 2009, 05:34 PM~14739529
> *Careful Shibinator, your lady may be looking over your shoulder!!!!! :biggrin:
> Keep it PG13!!!!
> 
> ...



ha ha


----------



## nlsuelo13 (Mar 28, 2008)

sweet set up!!!!!, you sell any water traps?? Shipped to 66062? THANKS


----------



## INFAMOUS ONE (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm thinking of bagging my 67 Impala bro, I was wondering if you can point me in the rite direction!!! I don't even have a clue where to begin!


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

man where have you been at?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte81_@Oct 6 2009, 09:34 PM~15288778
> *I'm thinking of bagging my 67 Impala bro, I was wondering if you can point me in the rite direction!!! I don't even have a clue where to begin!
> *


Feel free to give me a call at the shop... I'll point you in the right direction


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Oct 7 2009, 09:38 PM~15298900
> *man where have you been at?
> *


I've been here.. I never left.. just went over to the Hydraulic side for a while :biggrin:


----------



## INFAMOUS ONE (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 7 2009, 10:04 PM~15299179
> *Feel free to give me a call at the shop... I'll point you in the right direction
> *


Thx I will!!!!


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Very Clean work! This is going to be a bad ass topic.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 7 2009, 10:05 PM~15299199
> *I've been here.. I never left.. just went over to the Hydraulic side for a while  :biggrin:
> *


last time i talked to you i was over on lambert and gunn 
you were working from the house or something?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 10 2009, 10:17 PM~14732261
> *Some pics of a 1963 Cadillac that we did...
> 2-Candy Red Metallic powder coated tanks with 2-480C's and a Liquid Filled Guage
> 
> ...


Here's some exterior pics of this 1963... after bagging it we started on shaving the doors


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*Here's a simple Front/Back Setup we did in a 1962 Coupe De Ville*










Rear Tank color matched to body color and Viair 480C Compressor









Simple two switch, switch panel for front and back movements...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Double :0


----------



## fatgmh (Nov 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 28 2009, 10:24 PM~14612015
> *1st Question:
> Yes, you can run the front without shocks... especially if you want to clown it's recommended
> It will be bouncy... but with a 7" bag up front you will find that sweet spot where its not too bad.
> ...




i have no front shocks in my bagged 64 at the moment and it bounces alot.
can you damage the bags if you go over big bumps? 
i know that shocks limit the travel of the bags 
and sometimes i feel like im going to over-extend the bags when the car bottoms and then rises hard.
is this possible?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatgmh_@Nov 19 2009, 06:35 PM~15719168
> *i have no front shocks in my bagged 64 at the moment and it bounces alot.
> can you damage the bags if you go over big bumps?
> i know that shocks limit the travel of the bags
> ...


Where are your front valves placed? the closer you place them to the front bags will help choke bag play and soften out the ride.


----------



## fatgmh (Nov 11, 2007)

hmm... screwed onto the tank.
maybe thats the problem?


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

WTF nicky u makin dope ass wheels, and Baggin rides?! this could be the start of a longgg friendship homie  ima get in touch with u bout the bags soon, im trying to put some money together for a set up!


----------



## zoolyfe (Jan 27, 2010)

damn Nicky! hope my setup comes out as clean as that '63. :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zoolyfe_@Jan 26 2010, 08:06 PM~16422390
> *damn Nicky! hope my setup comes out as clean as that '63. :thumbsup:
> *


Don't worry I got you covered! :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*1963 Coupe de Ville I did last month... bagged the rear and lowered front*


















1/2" Parkers mounted behind back seat... with 1/2" DOT line and an exaust muffler.


----------



## sickblazer95 (Jan 30, 2010)

hey wheres your shop located at i was driving around that area and couldn't find it let me know where exactly is at thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickblazer95_@Jan 30 2010, 01:53 AM~16458773
> *hey wheres your shop located at  i was driving around that area and couldn't find it let me know where exactly is at thanks! :biggrin:
> *


Hit me up...

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Good work fellas,Dam gotta love them old school CADDYS on the ground


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 31 2010, 12:24 AM~16465723
> *Good work fellas,Dam gotta love them old school CADDYS on the ground
> *


Thanks... I'll be posting up pic's of zoolyfe's Caddy as we finish it... 


stay tunned :biggrin:


----------



## zoolyfe (Jan 27, 2010)

what's taking so long? 
j/k :biggrin: 




FINALLY made up my mind on what i really want. so now i can stop bugging u, and u can actually get it done. 

thanks nicky! :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zoolyfe_@Feb 2 2010, 10:43 PM~16495785
> *what's taking so long?
> j/k  :biggrin:
> FINALLY made up my mind on what i really want. so now i can stop bugging u, and u can actually get it done.
> ...


*Zoolyfe Got some update pic's for you...*

Your rear cups before being painted









after paint...









Beautiful Welds :biggrin: 









Mounted to the Conti's









All Grade-8 Hardware :thumbsup:


----------



## zoolyfe (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)

dang pimp, ima just have to come to you for all my 63 needs( wheels,bags ect..)



Mr.Memo


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Some Pic's of zoolyfe's 65 Caddy...

I started with a some what empty trunk... here's a pic after cleaning :run: 









Getting my center marks and the start of my layout...









I got everything pretty much where I want it... now on to the detail work.









I carpeted the trunk while I was at it :biggrin: 










Finished product... I'm sorry for the poor pic's I'll get better ones soon.









Hardlines make all the difference :biggrin: :0 :wow: 












I'll let zoolyfe get you some exterior pics


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks good man :thumbsup: 

Yeah i was thinking about a little hard line.Does make a huge difference


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 31 2010, 12:27 AM~17052032
> *Looks good man :thumbsup:
> 
> Yeah i was thinking about a little hard line.Does make a huge difference
> *













v. 











I.D. helps as well as improves looks ... tarnish is a bastard.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Mar 31 2010, 07:24 AM~17053338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I clear caoted all the brass and copper after it was polished to prevent any tarnish or need for re-polishing in the future :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 31 2010, 11:37 AM~17054921
> *I clear caoted all the brass and copper after it was polished to prevent any tarnish or need for re-polishing in the future  :biggrin:
> *


doing the same to my new shifter knob for my Taco. After seeing what Fine59Bel did to his brass tee, I HAD to do the same but keep it.


----------



## zoolyfe (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## zoolyfe (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## sickblazer95 (Jan 30, 2010)

i try to call but no answer i need some switch extensions and some silences for the valves let me know a price


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Have you ever done a Lincoln 03 ?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Apr 11 2010, 08:18 PM~17163598
> *Have you ever done a Lincoln 03 ?
> *


No, I mainly do older vehicles (96 and older RWD)...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*Stop by for some great deals!!!*[/i] :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 14 2010, 12:25 AM~18306453
> *Stop by for some great deals!!![/i]  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FAWK!  I was around there on the 15th at the homies pad (ironically RIGHT DOWN the street from the swap meet) nxt time I'm gonna have to stop by for a little peep :cheesy:


----------



## mNg209 (Jul 12, 2010)

how much do you sell a complete airbag kit for a 1990 gmc seirra i need everything from bracket (front) to (rear) and everything in between and i need it 1/2 inch thanks let me know as soon as possible.....


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------

